# 2620 D front wheel swap left to right



## colasacco64 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Rob Here

I have a 2620 D I have widened the rear as far as I can and have the tires filled. is there any advantage in switching the front tires from left to right to widen the front . I have 20 deg hills on my property . also is 20 deg ok safe ????

thanks for any input.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

It is not recommended to widen the fronts, especially with a loader. Puts undo stress on the axle.

You can google and read most any degree up to 20 is ok but holes, etc can cause that to be dangerous. No doubt, a roll bar would be in order.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I would say ROPS is a must have for anything steeper than 10 degree slopes. 


Yanmar YM series with ROPS; Hoye or Fredricks offers foldable type. 









If you go with the entire ROPS and safety setup from Fredricks, then you can sell the tractor years later easily on eBay and such because it passes the Yanmar agreement protocol.

Your Yanmar is the next up from mine. I would assume that the category 7 ROPS would work. 

Here's a YM2620 with ROPS from Fredricks.


----------



## colasacco64 (Feb 26, 2015)

mine has the same rops I have the rear wheels as wide as they go and filled and 20deg slopes to mow and seems solid as a rock . thanks


----------

